# new to motorhomes



## Gavel

Hi we are in the process of buying an Auto cruise Star Spirit, 2005 2.8 HDi. Can anyone confirm that this van has an electric water heater, and if not how do you heat the water when abroad? We are new to motorhomes but have had 9 caravans any other info about this m/h would be much appreciated. Is the Peugot Boxer 2.8 HDi a good vehicle?


----------



## AberdeenAngus

Gavel said:


> Hi we are in the process of buying an Auto cruise Star Spirit, 2005 2.8 HDi. Can anyone confirm that this van has an electric water heater, and if not how do you heat the water when abroad? We are new to motorhomes but have had 9 caravans any other info about this m/h would be much appreciated. Is the Peugot Boxer 2.8 HDi a good vehicle?


Same way you heat the water when in the Uk 

Sorry couldn't resist........

Someone on here will give you chapter and verse on your precise model but these days invariably you will have a gas/electric heater. Leccy on hookup, gas when not.


----------



## Gavel

Thanks for the obvious answer. You cannot get calor gas in France and Camping caz ottles are very small. That's my point.


----------



## loddy

[/quote]

Same way you heat the water when in the Uk 

Is this the way we treat a newcomer ???

Loddy


----------



## teemyob

*Gas*



Gavel said:


> Thanks for the obvious answer. You cannot get calor gas in France and Camping caz ottles are very small. That's my point.


Bon Apres Midi,

Par GPL.

Being Serious, Camping Gaz do some large cyliders. However, it depends when you are going. Gas lasts a long time in summer. If you do not have the option to heat by electric then you can buy a French (or whatever country you are in) Regulator and rent a bottle form the country you are in.

Most people make sure they have enough gas to last, others like us use Gaslow a refilable gas bottle. But we carry a Calor as a backup and a camping gaz adapter as a backup for that.

Trev.


----------



## gaspode

Hi Gavel

Welcome to MHF.

As always, there are a multitude of possible answers to your question.

Water heating on M/Hs is normally by gas with the option to have an electric heating element fitted to the gas boiler on some boilers. The electric element of course can only be used when on hook-up and you'll find that with a M/H (especially in France and Germany) you will increasingly find yourself using aires or stellplatz where there is no hook-up. If you're coming from a caravan background you need to re-think your attitudes to camping - M/Hs are very different in patterns of useage.

In practical terms, during the summer you'll find you can have constant hot water for several weeks in a couple of Calor bottles. If you're winter camping or staying long term then either refillable or local bottles are the answer. Reliance on electric water heating isn't practical but can be useful if you use campsites most of the time.

Your best plan is to subscribe and search the many threads on the subject.


----------



## Gavel

The dealer says that the van's water is heated by gas, implying that there is no electric heater. having had 9 caravans most of which had electric water heaters I find it hard to believe this van does not have such a heater. How much would it cost to have one fitted? The van has EHU.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Gavel

Gaspode, Thank you very much indeed for your advice. We have spent 22 years caravanning so I am wide open to any advice. I assumed I was buying something inferior, so will take your advice and start over again. Exciting stuff.


----------



## AberdeenAngus

loddy said:


> Is this the way we treat a newcomer ???
> 
> Loddy


You mean with friendly banter. With an emoticon.....and an appology....and then some genuine advice.......

Have a word wi yersel, Loddy ! :roll:


----------



## teemyob

*Van*



Gavel said:


> The dealer says that the van's water is heated by gas, implying that there is no electric heater. having had 9 caravans most of which had electric water heaters I find it hard to believe this van does not have such a heater. How much would it cost to have one fitted? The van has EHU.
> Thanks for your help.


Hello again,

we have a Eura Mobil with a C6002 Truma gas heater. This runs off gas only. I have found an upgrade option where you can fit an electric belt element on the Truma Website but cannot seem to obtain one.

Most Recent Motorhomes I have seen however, do have dual fuel heating for both Space and water. If not standard, most allow you to spec it as an option.

Hope this helps?

Trev.


----------



## loddy

Type anything as long as it has an emotion, aaah I get it


----------



## gaspode

Some Truma boilers can be retro-fitted with an electric element, ask your dealer which model of boiler is fitted and if an electric heater kit is available. TBH it's not really economic to do it but if it's a deal clincher the dealer may agree to do it FOC for you.

Like I said before - stop thinking caravan and start thinking motorhome. An electric water heater isn't a "must have" item in a M/H, pound for pound a solar panel will for instance be much more use to you.


----------



## teemyob

*Solar panel*



gaspode said:


> Some Truma boilers can be retro-fitted with an electric element, ask your dealer which model of boiler is fitted and if an electric heater kit is available. TBH it's not really economic to do it but if it's a deal clincher the dealer may agree to do it FOC for you.
> 
> Like I said before - stop thinking caravan and start thinking motorhome. An electric water heater isn't a "must have" item in a M/H, pound for pound a solar panel will for instance be much more use to you.


Agree with Gaspode there, we run a domestic washing machine and fridge freezer off 2 large solar panels in summer.

Trev.


----------



## loughrigg

Hi Gavel

I'm another newbie with an Autocruise, although mine is a bit older (2002 Wentworth).

The system on my MH is a gas-fired combination blown air heater/ water heater. Air heating is controlled by a simple thermostat and water heating by a two position switch that will heat the water to 40 degrees or 60 degrees. Try Googling Truma Combi.

Mike


----------



## ingram

Some Autocruise models of around 2005 have some combinations of diesel warm air / hot water; electric warm air / hot water systems or even combinations of diesel and gas systems.

If the dealer said it is gas I would expect them to know, but they may not: depends how good they are .......

I have a brochure for a 2006 Starspirit but as is the way with many motorhome brochures it doesn't tell you what you need to know.

Harvey


----------



## drcotts

loughrigg said:


> Hi Gavel
> 
> I'm another newbie with an Autocruise, although mine is a bit older (2002 Wentworth).
> 
> The system on my MH is a gas-fired combination blown air heater/ water heater. Air heating is controlled by a simple thermostat and water heating by a two position switch that will heat the water to 40 degrees or 60 degrees. Try Googling Truma Combi.
> 
> Mike


We have an 01 wenty (late 01 mind you) which has the electric element fitted. I think this was an optional extra but these days new biulds think more about making full use of electric thats already paid for (technically) even if its not green.

If you have an immersion heater switch in the cupboard where the heater is then thats it.

Truma are very good on customer service so try ringing them and asking about your options but have the info on your heater ready when you phone

Phill


----------



## tomnjune

hi, 
we have a starspirit, later model 2.2 engine, it as a truma combi system that operates the heating and hot water on gas or electric (on hook up), sorry, not sure about yours. we are very pleased with the van and its layout, sure you will be. enjoy.

tomnjune


----------



## Gavel

*LPG or Diesel*

We currently run an Esbacher diesel heater and it is very good at warming the van up. However over a one hour period which is more cost efficient, LPG or Diesel?


----------



## gaspode

I don't think it's possible to make a definitive statement on that Gavel because there are too many variables.

Common sense would dictate that LPG should be cheaper as it carries none of the taxes that derv does, however it all depends on how much you pay for your LPG. If you use Gaz bottles for instance you could be paying £4.00/litre for LPG, a 6kg Calor bottle would probably be more like £1.50/litre and a 13kg bottle £0.90/litre whereas refillable bottles could be as low as £0.50/litre. If derv is £1.15/litre and we assume the same heat output per litre (only guessing here) then gas would be cheaper if your bottles were 13kg or refillable but using smaller bottles would make derv the better option. Another point to consider would be payload - if you're short of payload you could argue that using derv would save carrying a pair of heavy gas bottles?

In practice, unless you're fulltiming (or have hardly any gas bottle storage space) the relative costs are hardly worth considering.


----------



## b2tus

Hi Gavel

Only just caught up with this thread.

We have a 2006 Starspirit and would be very happy to talk you through all your questions.

If you PM me, I will give you my phone number and we can discuss your queries. FYI, we can heat our water by gas OR electric. I can advise you where the switch is.

Cheers

Brent


----------

